# 15 Most Ridiculous Car Mods (Pics) view!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*15 Most Ridiculous Car Mods (Pics) view! *

_manolith.com -_ 15 of the most stupid/awesome/terrible/just plain ridiculous car mods out there.

*1) Hummer Tank*








Somehow, even less fuel efficient than the original.

*2) Pig Mobile*









*3) ******* Spoiler*









*4) WTF?*








No seriously, WTF.

*5) Obese Cadillac*








I don't even know how they did this.

*6) Ghetto Racecar*









*7) Solid Gold Car*








Just wow.

*8) Yes, I Need Eight Headlights*









*9) Makes sense.*









*10) Picasso's Baller Ride*









*11) Turtle Car*









*12) Improvised Stretch Limo*








Because even ******** deserve to ride in style.

*13) WTF part 2*








Why?

*14) ******* Spoiler part 2*









*15) Nintendo Controller Engine*








If it breaks down, you can just blow on it.


----------

